# Ace, Registered Milking Shorthorn Bull 4-Sale-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been unable to easily access a computer for many months now, but hopefully some of you still remember me. I just got my computer hooked up again, just in time for kidding season and to advertise our bull, Ace. He has worked himself right out of a job here on our small dairy. We are milking too many of his daughters now to be able to run him with our herd anymore. Which in one respect is great because he has given us many *beautiful* milking daughters and more to freshen later. But I will hate to see him go. Ace turned 5 years old in November and is still very easy to handle, laid back and calm. He is of course a bull, so I never turn my back on him. But he has never offered to get mean or pushy. Still very easy to handle on the holding pen during milking time. He is an easy keeper, maintaining weight well, though we have never grained him at all. So far his daughters are freshening with nice udders, a will to milk, and calm attitudes like their father. We have bred him to Jerseys and Jersey crosses. We have had red and white spotted, tiger-striped red and black, red/black and white calves. Most solids are born straight reds, though they usually grow up to have black tiger stripes or dark shading. We had a couple blacks out of Jersey/Holstien cows. We have also bred him to a beef cow, without trying! Her heifer is very beefy and looks like she will be a great beef mama. His calves have been hardy, not too big but not small. His bull calves and heifers have sold extremely well. Ace is an easy-breeder, not pushy with his cows at all. He is polled, and though none of our cows are polled, he has given us a lot of polled calves. Which I just love. Our next Milking Shorthorn bull is definately going to polled also! I just love this bull, can you tell? I will try to get an updated picture of him tomorrow at milking time. Was too dark when I thought of it today. 
We are asking $2200 for Ace. He can go as soon as his paperwork is back. Thanks!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pictures taken today. Unfortunately it was overcast and chilly, no sun.



















This is the winter condition that is normal for him on just good hay. He has not had grain since we got him as a 6 month old weanling.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I forgot, we also have some baby beef calves out of Ace. These two were out of some Angus cross heifers that recently calved.





And this is a bred heifer that is out of Ace and a registered Jersey cow. The short ears are from her getting the tips of her ears frozen when she was born. This is Ramona. Ramona is very friendly......





I will try to get pics of his milking daughters in the morning when I bring them in to milk.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pictures of his milking heifers. Pics were taken only a couple hours after milking unfortunately, but it was when the sun was shining!

Binkie, the only 2nd freshener we have so far. Her dam was Jersey with a bit of Holstein. Binkies udder is a definite step up from her dam.







Tigger, first freshener. Dam was a registered Jersey cow. They are all nice, but Tigger is my favorite.



Macy, first freshener. Dam was a registered Jersey.



Fyra, first freshener. Dam was an unregistered Jersey.



Angelica(the black one), first freshener. Dam was Jersey/Holstein.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Breeding age heifer, dam was a registered Jersey.



Two breeding age heifers and in front, a steer.



Baby heifer. Dam was a registered Jersey.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Makes me wish I was able to have a need for him...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ace is sold. Happy and sad about that.......


----------

